# Fantasy Golf



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Join the Simonson Golf League! Though not as glorious as Fantasy Football or as fun as Fantasy Baseball, or as fishing related as Fantasy Bass Fishing, Fantasy Golf is a good way to start off a new year of Fantasy Sports!

Log on to http://golf.fantasysports.yahoo.com/golf and click "Create or Join Group"

Then click "Join Existing Group" and then "Join Private Group" and enter the following information:

Group ID #: 9146
Password: golf

The season starts Feb 2, see you on the links!

PS: For you "roster abusers" (Yeah, you, Siouxperdave) there are nearly UNLIMITED ROSTER MOVES IN THIS FORMAT, in fact, you have to change your team every week! :lol:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Thats a good one! I was in that baseball league!!!!!!!

Spoiler92


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, whatcha waitin for? Log in.

Last year, I beat holmes by like 50 points. And I beat SiouxperDave by about 1900 points. I think it was 1908 to 0 or something.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

like winning fantasy golf is something to be proud of?

 :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

OUCH


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

don't worry...Nick is a friend of mine. just a good natured jab at him.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

dleier said:


> like winning fantasy golf is something to be proud of?


DOUG...IT WAS HOLMES MAN, HOLMES. ANY TIME YOU CAN BEAT HOLMES AT ANYTHING IT'S SOMETHING TO BE PROUD OF!

Geez, you know this...maaaaaan.

We're waiting buddy! (My team's name is "John Daly is Holmes' real dad")


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

LAST CALL FOR GOLF - Season Starts Feb 2.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

We have a NASCAR fantasy league started in Devils Lake if anyone is interested


----------



## knoppers (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm in. I played fantasy baseball through yahoo last year, and we all sent in a 5 doller lure, so the winning team would win a lure package. so we would all have to send a lure to the commishiner of our league, and only the teams that sent in a lure, could win the package. and if the winner never sent in a lure, the highest placed lure dude would win the lure package, what'all think?


----------

